# My pidgy loves me



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I just can't believe how affectionate Maggie is now. She follows me around, lands on my shoulder, wants to sit in my lap, lets me stroke her neck where the feathers are extra soft, lets me pick her up any time I want, lets me kiss the top of her head or her wing or her back. 

When she first moved in, she was prone to sitting on our knees or next to us on the couch but not big on petting or being picked up, then she had a period of several weeks where she wanted nothing at all to do with us, and now for several weeks, she's been getting more and more snuggly. I thought it might be due to spring and she'd decided I was her true love , but she hasn't laid any eggs or displayed any nesting behavior. She just wants to hang out with me. Occasionally she'll even land on Hubby for a minute or two, but next thing I know, she's back to me. Of course, I feed her ...


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

She sounds like a very sweet and adorable bird


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She helped me practice yoga just now, clinging to whatever part of me she could get a foothold on, flapping her wings to hang on while I bent and twisted. LOL Silly pidgy. She finally gave up and sat on the couch to watch.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She really loves you. She sounds like the sweetest pijie.
You are very lucky.

Reti


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Siobhan said:


> She helped me practice yoga just now, clinging to whatever part of me she could get a foothold on, flapping her wings to hang on while I bent and twisted. LOL Silly pidgy. She finally gave up and sat on the couch to watch.


what a smart birdy........sitting on the sidelines watching , sounds like something I would do .........lol


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats, u seemed to hav earned ur pidgy's affection. What kind of pigeon is she???


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Sometimes they can be loveable, if they want to be. My Maggie seems to only get loveable when she's ready to lay eggs. She loves peanuts. Gets all excited when she knows there's going to be a treat of peanuts.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

FrillbackLover said:


> Congrats, u seemed to hav earned ur pidgy's affection. What kind of pigeon is she???


She's a white pigeon, the kind they release at weddings and funerals. The people we got her from said she just showed up in their yard and landed on their son's shoulder five years ago, and they assumed she had been part of a release but didn't know how to get home. They had to move out of state and gave her to me via a mutual friend and now she's a spoiled and much-loved Pigeon Queen.  The parrots are a little afraid of her, so she gets her own way in everything. The best perch, the best treats, Mommy's knee or shoulder when she wants it. Clyde's the only one who will stay on my hand when she comes a-flapping, but he stays out of her reach.


----------

